# Turning the page



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This past weekend I sold my old 98 dodge that I've had for 18 years. 

Crazy to think of all the places I've taken that thing. 

The nights I spent trying to sleep in the back seat area because I was either too tired or it was too stormy to set up a tent.
It had 164k miles on it and I'm pretty sure at least 100k were on dirt roads. lol


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Your 98 has a LOT less dents than my 'ol 98 Chev. I guess I'm a very bad driver.......:shock:
Mine is the same deal, a big chunk of the 200 k miles are dirt roads. I even call it the mountain truck. 
Has been a great truck. Have had it 18 years as well. 
I have had several people want to buy it lately. Just can't see myself without it. 
I let my wife talk me into selling my 89 Blazer a few years back and have always regretted selling it. 

She is not tricking me again.........;-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> Your 98 has a LOT less dents than my 'ol 98 Chev. I guess I'm a very bad driver.......:shock:
> Mine is the same deal, a big chunk of the 200 k miles are dirt roads. I even call it the mountain truck.
> Has been a great truck. Have had it 18 years as well.
> I have had several people want to buy it lately. Just can't see myself without it.
> ...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I looked at a clean "used" truck the other day... asked the price, they didnt even hesitate and said "$85,000". 85G ... for a used truck. Oh good grief.

Best time ever to be selling trucks... worst time ever to even consider buying one.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I looked at a clean "used" truck the other day... asked the price, they didnt even hesitate and said "$85,000". 85G ... for a used truck. Oh good grief.
> 
> Best time ever to be selling trucks... worst time ever to even consider buying one.
> 
> -DallanC


What was it? One loaded with gold coming back from the mint?


----------

